# Überlegungen zum neuen Fully



## Keks2010 (24. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich fahre bisher ein Cube AMS Pro 100, Modelljahr 2006, habe es nun seit über 6 Jahren und bin *eigentlich* super zufrieden damit. 
Dennoch überlege ich, ob ich mir evtl ein Lady-MTB (Fully) zulegen sollte. 

Mit 1,57m bin ich recht klein und fühle mich manchmal doch nicht optimal aufgehoben auf dem 16"-Rad (Herrenmodell, damals waren die Damen-Räder noch nicht so vertreten wie heute). 

Momentan liebäugel ich mit einem Stevens Fluent Lady ES... das Bergamont 8.3 FMN wird erst ab 1,60m Körpergröße empfohlen, kann jemand was dazu sagen?

Ich fahre bevorzugt Touren, auch mal anspruchsvollere Trails, Transalp etc... sollte also ein Touren-Fully mit Bergqualitäten sein. 

Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp. 
Keks


----------



## ann_cooper (25. August 2013)

Hallo Keks,

ich (auch recht klein) fahre auch ein AMS 100  in 16 Zoll. 

Ich kann das gut nachvollziehen, dass du dich manchmal nicht gut drauf aufgehoben fühlst. Sobald es bespw. etwas holprig bergab ging, kamen mir Überschlagsgefühle. 

Zum Bergamont kann ich nichts sagen, aber bei der angegebenen Überstandshöhe könnt ich nicht mal drüber stehen. Das Stevens bin ich mal Probegefahren, aber nur ganz kurz, da ich mich überhaupt nicht wohl drauf fühlte (zu gestreckte Sitzposition).

Ich bin das Specialized Safire Probegefahren, das hat mir gut gefallen. Da sitzt man im Gegensatz zum Cube mehr "im Bike", was mir bergab mehr Sicherheit vermittelte.

Ich hab seit diesem Jahr nen Cheetah LadySpirit in XS und bin damit super zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks2010 (25. August 2013)

Hallo, 

danke für Deine Antwort. Das Cheetah schau ich mir gleich mal an. 
Das Ghost AMR 7500 wäre auch noch eine Idee, fährt das jemand? 

Ich bin bisher auch immer nur mein Cube gefahren, habe wenige Vergleichswerte... 

Keks


----------



## Carotte (25. August 2013)

Ich bin sehr glücklich mit meinem Trek Lush in xs aus diesem Jahr.
Das Rad ist wie für mich gemacht mit meinen 1,60 bei einer Innenbeinlänge von 75 cm, es ist wunderbar kurz und wendig.
Aber das Modell 2014 gibt es nur noch als 29er und damit ist es mit dem Vergnügen für kleinere Frauen vorbei. Ich glaube kaum, dass dieser Panzer für mich gedacht ist und es wird wohl viel Marketinggeklapper erfordern, um unter  Frauen bis 1,68 oder so dafür einen Markt zu erschliessen. Ich weiss nicht, welches Konzept dahinter steckt, aber ich fürchte, ich bin dann in Zukunft raus aus der Trek-Zielgruppe.


----------



## Keks2010 (25. August 2013)

Carotte schrieb:


> Aber das Modell 2014 gibt es nur noch als 29er und damit ist es mit dem Vergnügen für kleinere Frauen vorbei.



Ja, dieser Trend ist für uns kleine Frauen natürlich echt blöd. 
Das sieht doch dann aus wie auf einem Hochrad, oder? Mal vom Fahrgefühl/Geometrie ganz abgesehen.

Ich bin gespannt, was es auf der Eurobike zu sehen gibt, ich nehme aber auch gerne ein 2013er, was es dann vermutlich relativ günstig geben sollte..


----------



## Keks2010 (27. August 2013)

Fahre heute bei meinem "Händler des Vertrauens" mal ein paar Räder zur Probe... 

Fühle mich etwas unsicher, weil ich bisher nur mein Cube gefahren bin und gar nicht weiß, wie es sich dann "besser" anfühlen sollte.


----------



## murmel04 (29. August 2013)

und wie wars - erzähl mal


----------



## Friesenkind (1. September 2013)

Ich bin auch "nur" 1,60m groß mit einer Innenbeinlänge von 71cm und hab lange gedacht: "29er für mich geht gar nicht!"

Nun ja, ich habe mich sowas von geirrt 

Ich fahr das Specialized Rumor Comp in Rahmengröße S und muss ehrlich sagen: Es passt perfekt! 
Zuerst fühlt es sich wirklich etwas hoch an, aber das legt sich schnell. Ob es in den Alpen was taugt, weiss ich noch nicht, aber in Mittelgebirgen geht es verdammt gut, sowohl rauf als auch runter. 
Ich kanns nur empfehlen


----------



## Keks2010 (1. September 2013)

Hallo ihr, 

 @Murmel: Es war nur noch ein Ghost in RH44 da und das ist ähnlich wie mein Cube, zu hohe Überstandshöhe, ich kann nicht drüber stehen. 
Der Händler hat jetzt noch das letzte AMR 7500 in RH40 bestellt. Das ist zwar das Männermodell, unterscheidet sich aber in der Geometrie kaum vom Damenmodell, daher werde ich das mal testen.



Friesenkind schrieb:


> Ich bin auch "nur" 1,60m groß mit einer Innenbeinlänge von 71cm und hab lange gedacht: "29er für mich geht gar nicht!"
> 
> Nun ja, ich habe mich sowas von geirrt
> 
> ...



Hm, ich weiß nicht ob ich mich damit anfreunden könnte. 
Ich habe auch - soweit schon verfügbar - die Geometrien der 2014er Modelle angeschaut und da sind die Überstandshöhen der Herrenmodelle jetzt meist bei >71/72, was für mich zu hoch ist. Das Ghost in 40 hat 69, und das 2014er Modell hat auch 71,5, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe. 


Ach, ich bin so unentschlossen/verwirrt!

Keks


----------



## Friesenkind (1. September 2013)

Das Rumor hat laut Liste eine Überstandshöhe von 70,6. Das reicht bei mir locker aus. 
Ein Herrenrad würde ich auch nicht nur wegen der Größen nicht kaufen. Bei Damenrädern werden (zumindest bei den hochwertigen Herstellern) auch auf Frauen und ihr geringeres Gewicht angepasste Dämpfer und Federgabeln verbaut. Das fährt sich dann gleich viel angenehmer.


----------



## Keks2010 (1. September 2013)

Friesenkind schrieb:


> Das Rumor hat laut Liste eine Überstandshöhe von 70,6. Das reicht bei mir locker aus.
> Ein Herrenrad würde ich auch nicht nur wegen der Größen nicht kaufen. Bei Damenrädern werden (zumindest bei den hochwertigen Herstellern) auch auf Frauen und ihr geringeres Gewicht angepasste Dämpfer und Federgabeln verbaut. Das fährt sich dann gleich viel angenehmer.



Laut Liste sind die Komponenten (bis auf Sattel und Felgen) beim Ghost identisch. Die Härte kann man ja ohnehin noch einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carotte (1. September 2013)

Also das mit dem Rumor in S klingt spannend, allerdings ist mein 26 er Trek Lush in xs sowas von flink um die Ecke, dass ich bei einem Mtb nicht zum Hollandrad-feeling zurück möchte. Wer weiss, ob ich das je ausprobieren kann, denn kein Händler stellt sich die kleine Grösse hin.


----------



## Keks2010 (1. September 2013)

Carotte schrieb:


> Wer weiss, ob ich das je ausprobieren kann, denn kein Händler stellt sich die kleine Grösse hin.



Ja, das ist das nächste Problem!

Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie sich das weiterentwickeln wird. Also ob die 26er für die Lady-Modelle (zumindest teilweise) erhalten bleiben... habe grade bei Scott nachgeschaut, die haben bei den Damen Überstandshöhen von mind. 77... das sind mal eben 7-8cm zu viel 

Tja - ich überlege nun, das 2013er Ghost AMR 7500 werde ich probefahren. Wenn es passt, werde ich es vermutlich nehmen. Wenn nicht, weiterschauen. Aber bei den "Großen" bin ich echt skeptisch.


----------



## cmg20 (1. September 2013)

Da du bisher ein Cube hattest: warum nicht bei der Marke bleiben? Wie wärs mit dem Cube WLS AMS Pro 2013 mit 110mm Federweg vorn/hinten? Bei den Händlern gibts jetzt bestimmt ordentliche Rabatte 

Oder die 2014er WLS Stings. Sind allerdings 29er Räder ab 16" (Oberrrohrlänge 566mm, Sitzrohr 431mm). Ich bin auch nur 1,60m und weiß ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht was ich davon halten soll... :/ Bin es aber auch noch nie gefahren, von daher...
Das 13,5" gibts mit 27,5er Räder, das wird aber wohl zu klein sein? Dazu gibt es aber leider noch keine Geo-Daten... 

Wie hoch ist eigentlich dein Budget?

LG Carina


----------



## Keks2010 (1. September 2013)

cmg20 schrieb:


> Da du bisher ein Cube hattest: warum nicht bei der Marke bleiben? Wie wärs mit dem Cube WLS AMS Pro 2013 mit 110mm Federweg vorn/hinten? Bei den Händlern gibts jetzt bestimmt ordentliche Rabatte
> 
> Oder die 2014er WLS Stings. Sind allerdings 29er Räder ab 16" (Oberrrohrlänge 566mm, Sitzrohr 431mm). Ich bin auch nur 1,60m und weiß ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht was ich davon halten soll... :/ Bin es aber auch noch nie gefahren, von daher...
> Das 13,5" gibts mit 27,5er Räder, das wird aber wohl zu klein sein? Dazu gibt es aber leider noch keine Geo-Daten...
> ...



Das Cube wäre eine Alternative, hatte nur mein Händler nicht mehr da. Habe auch schon gesehen, dass es für die kleinste Größe leider noch keine Geo-Infos gibt, das wäre sehr interessant.

Zum Budget: Ich glaube bis max. 2.500 Eur würde ich gehen. Mein Händler würde das alte Cube in Zahlung nehmen und er meinte, ca. 500 Eur würde er mit noch geben (aber das war nur eine vorläufige Aussage). 

Wann kriegen die Händler eigentlich die neuen Modelle in die Läden, zum Testen?


----------



## Friesenkind (1. September 2013)

Die neuen Modelle müssten so langsam kommen, die Eurobike war ja jetzt. 

Ich persönlich hatte das Glück, dass unser Händler das Rumor in S einfach selber mal sehen wollte. Ich bekam dann den Anruf "Komm mal rüber, ich hab hier was zum testen für dich!"


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. September 2013)

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen einen Vorab-Katalog von Steppenwolf mit den 2014er Modellen in den Fingern gehabt.
Die "Lady-Bikes" beginnen mit einer Sattelrohrlänge von 36 cm und haben demzufolge eine entsprechend niedrige Überstandshöhe. 26" Laufräder sowieso. Federweg lag bei 150 mm. Sind leider noch nicht auf der Homepage. Aber vieleicht kann man über den Hersteller Händler in seiner Nähe ausfindig machen. Früher hat Steppenwolf Testbikes gehabt welche der Händler für Kunden bestellen konnte zum Probefahren. Vielleicht machen die das immer noch. Fragen kostet nix.
Der Preis lag übrigens so um die 2200 Öcken fürs Radl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks2010 (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

leider wurde es bisher nichts mit dem neuen MTB.
Das Ghost war damals schon vergriffen und momentan bin ich ziemlich ratlos.

Ich brauche etwas mit einer Überstandshöhe <70cm. Bin halt klein...
Bei vielen Herstellern fängt es erst bei 72-73 cm an, und dann kann ich auch bei meinem alten bleiben.

Hat jemand noch einen Tipp?

Danke!
Keks


----------



## mtbbee (16. Januar 2014)

Fun-Corner hat noch Trek Lush .... HiFi_XS ist super glücklich mit ihrem ... schaue es Di mal an: http://fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Trek-Lush-S-WSD-2013/c-WG000873/a-A014811
Gibts in 14.5 " und 26" ... das wäre doch was ... ausstattungsmäßig kannst Du es ja an Dein Budget noch anpassen


----------



## Keks2010 (16. Januar 2014)

Schau ich mir gleich mal an, danke für den Tipp.

Ach ja, beim Steppenwolf hab ich gesehen, dass die Überstandshöhe auch zu hoch ist 

Bin für weitere Tipps dankbar...


----------



## ann_cooper (16. Januar 2014)

das Trek hatte ich auch in der engeren Auswahl, habe aber keins für ne Probefahrt gefunden

Es gibt z.B. in Korbach nen Specialized Concept Store, da kann man die Bikes auch im Gelände testen. Gibt es so einen vielleicht bei dir auch in der "Nähe"? Ich habe ein Safire getestet, was mir recht gut gefiel. Von den Geo-Daten ist es dem Trek recht ähnlich.


----------



## Carotte (16. Januar 2014)

Und ich bin total glücklich mit meinem Trek Lush S in xs.
Ich bin 1,60 gross und habe eine  Innenbeinlänge von 75 cm, dafür aber einen kurzen Rumpf.
Mein Radl ist wie massgeschneidert für mich.
Seit diesem Jahr gibt es das Rad nicht mehr als 26er und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich mit der Geometrie des 29er glücklich wäre. Also versuche, schnell noch ein Vorjahresmodell zu bekommen. Die niedrigste Überstandshöhe auf dem Markt der guten Fullys.


----------



## Keks2010 (16. Januar 2014)

Carotte schrieb:


> Und ich bin total glücklich mit meinem Trek Lush S in xs.
> Ich bin 1,60 gross und habe eine  Innenbeinlänge von 75 cm, dafür aber einen kurzen Rumpf.
> Mein Radl ist wie massgescidert für mich.


 
Die Innenbeinlänge wäre für mich schon zu hoch, bin auch nochmal 3-4 cm kleiner als Du.
Hast Du denn noch Platz "im Schritt" oder ist das schon knapp?


----------



## Carotte (16. Januar 2014)

Nein, das ist nicht knapp! Das ist der grösste Spielraum, den ich auf dem Markt finden konnte. Schau in die geodaten, ca 66cm überstandshöhe, da ist reichlich Raum für den Rutscher im Matsch. Deutlich weniger Überstandshöhe als beim Specialized Safire, wo es kein xs gibt. Was aber auch ein tolles Rad ist.


----------



## Keks2010 (16. Januar 2014)

66? Das wäre ja super.
Werde dann mal telefonieren und schauen, ob im Umkreis noch irgendwo was verfügbar ist.

Mit den 2014er-Modellen sieht es nämlich wirklich spärlich aus.


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Januar 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Fun-Corner hat noch Trek Lush .... HiFi_XS ist super glücklich mit ihrem ... schaue es Di mal an: http://fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Trek-Lush-S-WSD-2013/c-WG000873/a-A014811
> Gibts in 14.5 " und 26" ... das wäre doch was ... ausstattungsmäßig kannst Du es ja an Dein Budget noch anpassen




Ja, es stimmt, mit dem Lush SL bin ich sehr zufrieden und heil froh, dass ich noch das 2012 bekam. Sehr zu empfehlen - bin auch 160 gross wie Carrotte. Ich komm sehr klar mit dem Rad an sich und mit dem Überstand. Innen Bein Länge bei mir ist ähnlich wie bei Dir @Keks2012.

Übrigens, das der xs ausverkauft war, hab ich das S genommen. Überstand dürfte eigentlich gleich sein. Meinn Rad ist allerdings die SL version - Ausstattung (Fox Gabel z.B.)


----------



## Keks2010 (16. Januar 2014)

Hm jetzt werde ich schon neidisch ;-)

Aber so ein "Glück" wie ich immer habe, wird das schon ausverkauft sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eklk (16. Januar 2014)

Specialized Rumor 70 cm

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Januar 2014)

Keks2010 schrieb:


> Hm jetzt werde ich schon neidisch ;-)
> 
> Aber so ein "Glück" wie ich immer habe, wird das schon ausverkauft sein...



Gebraucht wäre es auch wert. Kauf's lieber mit dem Fox Gabel, falls möglich. Mit der Reba (an meinem letzten Fully) war ich als Leichtgewichtlerin nicht ganz glücklich.


----------



## Keks2010 (16. Januar 2014)

Puh, ich finde es so schwierig, gebraucht was gutes zu finden. Zumal ich am südlichen Ende Deutschlands wohne, und man fährt ja auch nciht ein paar hundert km, um ein Rad anzuschauen...

Habe mal an Funcorner geschrieben - Trek darf wohl nicht versendet werden?
Ich hab echt immer Pech bei sowas


----------



## 4mate (16. Januar 2014)

rockmachine hp schrieb:
			
		

> *Das 2013er Modell wird innerhalb Deutschlands versandkostenfrei an Sie ausgeliefert! *


http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...ullsuspension-Mountain-Bike-Fahrrad-2013.html


----------



## Keks2010 (16. Januar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...ullsuspension-Mountain-Bike-Fahrrad-2013.html


 


In Größe 16,5


----------



## 4mate (16. Januar 2014)

Ich glaubs nicht! Vorhin waren noch 2 Größen da, eine kleiner als 16,5.
Irgendwie hatte ich dann 4 Stück im Warenkorb, vielleicht ist es das.
Gleich mal anrufen, ich melde mich wieder!


----------



## 4mate (16. Januar 2014)

Ausverkauft in 14,5, vor 2 Std.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mit 1,62m den Stumpjumper FSR in S. Passt super. zwar etwas weniger Überstandshöhe als das Trek Lush, aber immer noch ausreichend und ich finde es von der Sitzposition her angenehmer. Vielleicht auch mal probieren. Gibt's 2014 in der Comp EVO-Ausführung als 26".


----------



## mtbbee (16. Januar 2014)

Keks2010 schrieb:


> Habe mal an Funcorner geschrieben - Trek darf wohl nicht versendet werden?
> Ich hab echt immer Pech bei sowas



offiziell nicht  
Habe jedoch schon 3 Treks per DHL Spedition erhalten ... ist eben nur ein wenig aufwendiger bei Garantieansprüchen ... aber geht alles - viel Erfolg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks2010 (16. Januar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Ich glaubs nicht! Vorhin waren noch 2 Größen da, eine kleiner als 16,5.
> Irgendwie hatte ich dann 4 Stück im Warenkorb, vielleicht ist es das.
> Gleich mal anrufen, ich melde mich wieder!


 
Ich sags ja, mein großes Pech :-(


----------



## Carotte (16. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte auch lieber das Lush SL gehabt, aber man sagte mir, dass die xs grösse in SL oder Carbon gar nicht nach Deutschland geliefert worden ist.
Du könntest versuchen, noch ein Rad aus GB zu bestellen,dort ist Trek verbreiteter als hier
Meines kam auch per Spedition, allerdings aus dem Harz.


----------



## Keks2010 (16. Januar 2014)

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Januar 2014)

Carotte schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch lieber das Lush SL gehabt, aber man sagte mir, dass die xs grösse in SL oder Carbon gar nicht nach Deutschland geliefert worden ist.
> Du könntest versuchen, noch ein Rad aus GB zu bestellen,dort ist Trek verbreiteter als hier
> Meines kam auch per Spedition, allerdings aus dem Harz.



Ha - deswegen bekam ich kein XS LUSH SL zum Gesicht! ich hab damals mein HiFi XS Genesisters version auch importieren lassen. War gar nicht in DE-Land zu finden. Ich hatte es blind bestellt (und nicht bereut).


----------



## Keks2010 (16. Januar 2014)

In UK ist auch alles ausverkauft, habe mal bei ein paar Shops nachgesehen..


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Januar 2014)

Keks2010 schrieb:


> In UK ist auch alles ausverkauft, habe mal bei ein paar Shops nachgesehen..


Ich denke, ein S würde auch taugen. Du kannst gern nach Berlin kommen und testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks2010 (16. Januar 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ich denke, ein S würde auch taugen. Du kannst gern nach Berlin kommen und testen



Wenn ich nicht am anderen Ende der Republik wohnen würde, würde ich das Angebot seeeehr gerne annehmen 

Auf ein S hab ich noch Aussichten, mal sehen...  Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Januar 2014)

Gemacht


----------



## Mausoline (16. Januar 2014)

Probefahren??? meine Schrittlänge ca. 71cm, war das einzigste was mir paßte.





Ich weiß allerdings nicht obs noch irgendwie Restbestände gibt


----------



## Keks2010 (17. Januar 2014)

Fahre heute Nachmittag ein Ghost AMR Lector 7700 in Gr. 40 Probe...

Mal sehen


----------



## Keks2010 (18. Januar 2014)

Es ist zum Schreien... 

Das Lector ist zu groß. Zu hohe Überstandshöhe, zu lang... insgesamt einfach zu groß. So wie mein altes Rad. 
Was passen würde: Das 2014er Miss AMR 7500 in 40. 
Ganz neues Fahrgefühl. Ausstattung super, guter Preis. 

Problem: Liefertermin Anfang Mai  
Ich hab wirklich immer Pech mit sowas...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Januar 2014)

ich werfe mal ein Giant ins Rennen... habe das sehr kompakt in Erinnerung, finde nur leider keine Maßangaben zum Reign, Trance oder Intrigue


----------



## Keks2010 (18. Januar 2014)

Finde zu den Giants auch keine Geometrien... 

Mal sehen, ob mein Händler noch was tun kann wegen dem Lieferdatum...


----------



## 4mate (18. Januar 2014)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/trance.x.w/12616/59035/#geometry

In 14,5" Überstandhöhe des Trance X W =  64,0cm


----------



## murmel04 (18. Januar 2014)

@keks, frag ihn doch mal ob du dass Bike haben kannst, dass du probegefahren hast


----------



## Eklk (18. Januar 2014)

Rocky Moutain Altitude cca. 70 cm 

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (18. Januar 2014)

73,4cm in XS und SM -> zu hoch

http://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/altitude/2013#/technology


----------



## Keks2010 (18. Januar 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> @keks, frag ihn doch mal ob du dass Bike haben kannst, dass du probegefahren hast



Das war ein 5900, ich will gerne das 7500... 

70er Überstandshöhe wird schon fast eng, 69 ist echt super.


----------



## Eklk (18. Januar 2014)

1 cm unterschied merkst du nicht 

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4mate (18. Januar 2014)

Da hat der Herr Kollege zweifelsfrei recht. 1cm ist Schwund durch wechselnde Untergründe,
der kann mal da sein und mal weg sein. Sicher ist es nicht einfach mit knapp 1,60m ein
den Anforderungen entsprechendes MTB-Fully zu finden und es müssen Kompromisse ein-
gegangen werden. Jedoch nicht bei der Überstandhöhe. Das muss man  vermeiden und
realistisch mit 2cm rechnen

@Eklk: Bitte Profildaten in Ordnung bringen, das ist Kraut und Rüben!


----------



## Carotte (18. Januar 2014)

4mate, ich glaube dass Du irrst.
Ein kleinerer Mensch, egal ob Mann oder Frau, hat einfach viel mehr Bwegungsfreiheit im Verleich zum Radgewicht bei geringerer Überstandshöhe. Wie viele Wegrutscher im Matsch oder im märkischen Sand habe ich schon abgewendet, weil ich mich "im Rahmen" sozusagen querlegen konnte. Und ich brauchte weniger Kraft, das Radl hinterher wieder aufrecht weiterfahren zu lassen.
Kleinere turnen einfach mehr auf dem Rad und machen durch Geschick wett was an Kraft fehlt. Da braucht man dann die Bewegungsfreiheit.
Bloss weil zu grosse Räder für Frauen noch irgendwie gehen, wollen die Hersteller es sich einfach machen und bieten passende kaum an.


----------



## Keks2010 (19. Januar 2014)

Das Lector 7700 ist mit ÜH 70 angegeben. Da kann ich nicht drüberstehen, das ist 1 cm zu viel. Beim Miss AMR sind 69 angegeben und ich stehe locker (!) drüber. 
Wer weiß, wo die manchmal messen?! Das ist nämlich definitiv nicht nur 1 cm Unterschied, da ich beim einen noch gut Luft habe und beim anderen schon deutlich "aufsitze". 

Ich weiß wie es ist, 3cm zu wenig ÜH zu haben. Das ist bei meinem Cube aktuell so. Wenn ich da ungewollt absteige, muss ich mich immer ganz schnell "schräg legen", dass da nichts passiert...

Und - 2cm merkt man da durchaus.


----------



## murmel04 (19. Januar 2014)

das Problem wird auch sein, dass der Kopf weiss das es eigentlich nicht passt auch wenn es nur 1 cm ist. Irgendwie ist es dann immer da dieses Gefühl "eigentlich passt mit das Bike nicht" und das wird auf dauer den Spass vermasseln. 
Und wenn Keks schon ein neues Bike kauft, dann sollte es auch passen, wenn möglich zu 110%.


----------



## Keks2010 (19. Januar 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Und wenn Keks schon ein neues Bike kauft, dann sollte es auch passen, wenn möglich zu 110%.



Ja - es ist einfach so, wenn ich jetzt wieder eine "Kompromisslösung" kaufe, dann könnte ich auch bei meinem Cube bleiben. Super Bike, aber einfach einen Tick zu groß für mich. 
Und auch im Oberrohr merke ich die 2cm, die es einfach zu lang ist, so wie die anderen Herrenräder auch.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2014)

Carotte schrieb:


> 4mate, ich glaube dass Du irrst.
> Ein kleinerer Mensch, egal ob Mann oder Frau, hat einfach viel mehr Bwegungsfreiheit im Verleich zum Radgewicht bei geringerer Überstandshöhe. Wie viele Wegrutscher im Matsch oder im märkischen Sand habe ich schon abgewendet, weil ich mich "im Rahmen" sozusagen querlegen konnte. Und ich brauchte weniger Kraft, das Radl hinterher wieder aufrecht weiterfahren zu lassen.
> Kleinere turnen einfach mehr auf dem Rad und machen durch Geschick wett was an Kraft fehlt. Da braucht man dann die Bewegungsfreiheit.
> Bloss weil zu grosse Räder für Frauen noch irgendwie gehen, wollen die Hersteller es sich einfach machen und bieten passende kaum an.



ich hab keine Ahnung, ob kleine Menschen mehr oder besser "turnen" als große, ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, dass es da einen Unterschied gibt.
Aber auf jeden Fall ist beim "Turnen" nicht die Überstandshöhe (über dem Rad auf dem Boden stehen) sondern die Sitzrohrlänge (über dem Rad auf den Pedalen stehen) entscheidend 



Keks2010 schrieb:


> Das Lector 7700 ist mit ÜH 70 angegeben. Da kann ich nicht drüberstehen, das ist 1 cm zu viel. Beim Miss AMR sind 69 angegeben und ich stehe locker (!) drüber.
> Wer weiß, wo die manchmal messen?! Das ist nämlich definitiv nicht nur 1 cm Unterschied, da ich beim einen noch gut Luft habe und beim anderen schon deutlich "aufsitze".
> 
> Ich weiß wie es ist, 3cm zu wenig ÜH zu haben. Das ist bei meinem Cube aktuell so. Wenn ich da ungewollt absteige, muss ich mich immer ganz schnell "schräg legen", dass da nichts passiert...
> ...



Wir hatten es hier im LO mal an anderer Stelle davon, dass die Hersteller teilweise total willkürlich messen bei der Angabe der Überstandshöhe. Jeder da, wo es ihm gerade besser passt. Der eine misst direkt am Übergang vom Sitzrohr zum Oberrohr, der andere misst direkt vor dem Steuerrohr, und der übernächste irgendwo in der Mitte. Da die meisten(alle) Oberrohre an modernen Mtbs abfallen und nicht horizontal sind, oder gar irgendwo einen "Schweinebauch" haben, kommen da komplett unterschiedliche Sachen raus.

Im ebenen Gelände solltest du auf jeden Fall gemütlich über dem Rad stehen können! Lass dir nix anderes einreden.

Beim Biken selbst solltest du aber (unabhängig von der Überstandshöhe) das nach hinten absteigen trainieren, bis es intuitiv sitzt. Wenn's steil wird ist sowieso die kleinste Überstandshöhe noch zu groß, da hilft nur nach hinten weg vom Bike, nicht nach vorne "rein" ins Bike. Sich schräg legen funktioniert in bestimmten Situationen (z.B. sehr schmaler Weg und Abhang daneben) nicht immer und unbedingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (19. Januar 2014)

Die Giant Bikes haben wirklich sehr kleine Überstandshöhen. Ich konnte letztes Jahr sowohl bei meinem Händler wie auch bei Giant Schweiz einige Räder probefahren. Weiss halt nicht, ob es eine Möglichkeit bei dir in der Nähe gibt.


----------



## Carotte (19. Januar 2014)

Re. Scylla:
Das ist sicher richtig, ein zu langes Rad geht gar nicht im Gelände. Ich war auch mal in Versuchung, das Supercarbonsonderangebot in einer ganz kleinen, aber Männergrösse zu kaufen und bin heilfroh, dass ich es nicht gemacht habe und jetzt ein schwereres, aber passendes Rad habe.
Das mit hinter den Sattel gehen bei Abfahrten verstand ich als totale MTB Anfängerin damals noch nicht so gut. Und bei der Probefahrt eine Treppe runter hätte ich fast deshalb den Abgang vorüber gemacht  Rad war eben zu lang, aber nicht zu hoch.


----------



## Keks2010 (19. Januar 2014)

Carotte schrieb:


> Das mit hinter den Sattel gehen bei Abfahrten verstand ich als totale MTB Anfängerin damals noch nicht so gut. Und bei der Probefahrt eine Treppe runter hätte ich fast deshalb den Abgang vorüber gemacht  Rad war eben zu lang, aber nicht zu hoch.



Ja, das Carbon Bike habe ich auch stehen lassen - das Lector war ja Carbon, aber zu lang. 

Mit dem Miss AMR hab ich mich super gefühlt, endlich mal ein Bike wo ich "drüberstehen" kann und mich nicht so sehr strecken muss. Habe auch das Gefühl, dass mich das auf dem Cube schon mehr Kraft kostet, das Ding nach vorne zu bewegen. Merke ich auch bei steilen Rampen etc., dass ich da einfach zu wenig Druck draufkriege. 

Mal sehen ob sich mein Händler morgen meldet...


----------

